# Homeschooling



## cupotea (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm curious to see how my brothers and sisters on the PB were/are involved in homeschooling their children (or themselves!). uzzled: I was homeschooled grades k-12 (witha 6-month interlude at a private school in the 5th grade). What are your thoughts on homeschooling vs private or public schools?


----------



## Scot (Aug 20, 2004)

I believe that God has given the responsibility to parents to teach their children. It's the job of the parents, not the job of the state.


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Hmmm*

I was homeschooled from preschool through my first semester of college. In my opinion, it is an excellent option but not the only choice. The heart of the matter is that parents are responsible for their child's education. Regardless of the method used, it seems like parental involvement really is the key factor to success in child-rearing.

If you have any questions for me about homeschooling, let me know. Also, the school we used K-12 is Christian Liberty Academy out of Arlington Heights, IL, which is (although Reformed) a Christian Reconstructionist (theonomy) institution. 

Jon


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Aug 21, 2004)

As I tell pollsters "my last completed grade of schooling was kindergarten." That's usually pretty good for pregnant pause. LOL! Usually I have to repeat myself while they digest what I said.

But other than kindergarten I was homeschooled until I graduated--from 1976-1988.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 15, 2004)

For our family there is no option. Homeschooling is a conviction. I only wish I had grown up in a Christian home and was homeschooled. But by not having been, I am only that much more firm about my belief in homeschooling.


----------



## sastark (Dec 15, 2004)

I went to Christian Day Schools from K-11 (I graduated a year early). Homeschooling, to me, is almost cult-ish. I know that's going to generate a lot of sparks on this board, but I have seen too many parents who use homeschooling as an excuse to not educate their children. There is no oversight most of the time.

I've seen the scriptural evidence that says it's the parents' responsibility to educate their children. I agree. But what is to be done about parents who are not able or qualified to teach? "He gave some teachers...." Not everyone has that gift. That is why I prefer Christian Day Schools. Public-Government Schools are not an option.


----------



## Ianterrell (Dec 15, 2004)

Seth,

A mishandling of a responsiblity does not negate the standing instruction of God. There are abuses all over the place, but when all is said and done it is the scriptures that lead us home to God's rules. We don't overthrow the law based on its abusers.


----------



## sastark (Dec 15, 2004)

Ian,

I understand what you are saying. And I should add: I know there are parents out there that do a stellar job of educating their children at home. 

But, I still think there must be more accountability than what is often present in most homeschool situtations. How do we do this? I don't know. I'm not advocating government intrustion into the home. I, personally think the church is responsible to ensure the education of the covenant youth. I do believe it falls under the perview of the elders of the church, since education is a spiritual matter.

I haven't thought all this through yet, so I'm glad some one started this thread. It will help me formulate my ideas further.

One last note, Ian: What do you do with parents that are not able (as in, do not have the mental capacity) to teach their children? Are they sinning if they send their children to a Christian School? Are you saying that homeschooling is the only option available to Christian parents?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 15, 2004)

sastark
There are many methods and forms of curriculums. Some all the parent has to do is oversee that their children are doing their work, but the instruction comes from some other teacher (video, online, correspondence). Also, who is a child's first teacher? A parent is more qualified than you think. There are many teachers who know very little and all they do is open up the curriculum book and dictate from that (same as some, not all, homeschooling parents). Those that abuse homeschooling are actually in the minority. Or you may be THINKING that they aren't really schooling if their schedule isn't the same. If you see them at the store during the day they could be either done early, schooling on a four day schedule, a 2wk on 1wk off, or school in the evening. We used to school our oldest in the evening after our younger children went to bed. Dh worked 2nd shift and so the morning was spent with dad, at the park, running errands, etc. I know other 2nd shift families that do this.
Also, where does negligence equate cultishness?


----------

